# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  warum luvgierig

## Unregistriert

moin!

kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das stndige anluven meines boards verhindern kann?
mastfu nach vorne/hinten? Trapeztampen? falscher segeltrimm??

gru

jo

----------


## Unregistriert

Mastfu ganz nach hinten zu den Fussschlaufen. Ein Board luvt stark an wenn: Man es falsch belastet (Fersen oder berhaupt das Heck)lt sich vermeiden in dem man auf die Boardachse steigt und weiter vorne steht.
Oder Rigg zu weit hinten ist lt sich vermeiden in dem man schaut dass man beim Mast vorne steht und erst nach hinten steigt wenn man genug Druck im Segel hat, und wenn man nach hinten geht auf der Lngsachse bleibt, wenn man in die Schlaufen geht auch schauen dass das Board flach am Wasser liegt und nicht die Fersen belastet werden. Was den Trimm betrifft zeigs einfach jemanden der sich schon gut auskennt der kann dir sofort sagen ob der Trimm stimmt.
Lg. Karl

----------


## marc

Hi Jo,
1. hufigster Fehler:
meist ist es ein Belastungsfehler. Oft wird zu schnell (bevor man gleitet) zu viel Druck ber die Fe gegeben. Daher versuch mal dich richtig an den Gabelbaum zu "hngen" und dadurch mehr Druck ber den Gabelbaum auf den Mastfu statt mit den Fen auf das Brett zu geben. Also einfach mal einwenig mit eingehngtem Trapez in die Hocke gehen und sich an den Gabelbaum hngen, dann merkst du schon einen Unterschied!!
2. Mastposition in der Schiene:
Hier hat Karl schon einiges erklrt. Theoretisch mu der Mastfu nach vorne, um dem Anluven entgegenzuwirken. ABER:
Das Verschieben des Mastfues nach vorrne oder hinten ist abhngig von Armlnge und Standposition (siehe Erklrung von Karl). z.b: Wenn du den Mastfu ganz nach vorne schiebst und du nahe bei den Fuschlaufen stehst, neigt sich das Rigg stark nach hinten => du steuerst unbewust mit dem Segel und luvst also weiter an, wenn du nicht aktiv Druck auf den Mast gibst.
3. Trimm
Tampenposition falsch. Einfach einwenig verschieben und beobachten wie das Segel reagiert. Grob: Zug an der Segelhand/Masthand => Tampen nach hinten/vorne 
Falscher Segeltrimm ist ein Thema fr sich!!

----------


## Unregistriert

jau, werds mal testen.
danke euch und gru aus kiel,

jo

----------


## Tilo H.-Berg

> moin!
> 
> kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das stndige anluven meines boards verhindern kann?
> mastfu nach vorne/hinten? Trapeztampen? falscher segeltrimm??
> 
> gru
> 
> jo




Hi Jo,

wann luvt das Board an?

Wenn das beim Anfahren auftritt: Erst mal Mast nach vorne neigen, dann Fahrt aufnehmen.

Wenn es eher beim Fahren auftritt: Ergnzend zum oben geschriebenen kannst Du noch prfen, ob du vielleicht zu weit auf der Luvkante stehst und diese belastest. Am besten mal versuchen, die Leekante strker zu belasten. Beim Angleiten dazu am besten nur den vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe und den hinteren zwischen den Schlaufen etwas nach Lee setzen, dann kannst Du diese Seite aktiv belasten. Bei Gleitfahrt geht das ber das Strecken der Fugelenke, speziell vom hinteren Fu.

Tilo

----------

